# Cold kit for the TI -- Kokotat Tempest, Lovigs or Sharksins



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey guys trying to decide on some winter kit for the TI. Basically deciding between the Kokotat Tempest pants, the lovig dry pants or the shark skins. What do you think ?

Thanks,
Tony.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

I can only say I compared the kokotat and lovig. I got the lovig pants because they were cheaper and seemed to be the same. Im very happy with the fit, comfort and dryness.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Geoffw said:


> I can only say I compared the kokotat and lovig. I got the lovig pants because they were cheaper and seemed to be the same. Im very happy with the fit, comfort and dryness.


Yeah I was thinking the lovigs looked better visually then the Kokotats and if it's a few $$ cheaper then that's a bonus. A lot of love around for the kokotats, any one else got the lovigs and liking them ?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Geoffw said:


> I can only say I compared the kokotat and lovig. I got the lovig pants because they were cheaper and seemed to be the same. Im very happy with the fit, comfort and dryness.


I can only say I didn't compare the Lovig. I bought the Kokotat Tempest, with relief zipper, and reckon they are amazing. You can walk out into water waist deep to put the mirage drive in. They are warm but breathe, so are fine over a large temperature range with only lycra underneath (for SE Qld).

If you decide to go that way order now Tony, as the waterproof relief zipper is an option and takes a while to get fitted. Order from Bruce Baxter at Paddle Sports Australia (tell him I sent you and he should look after you price wise).

http://www.paddlesports.com.au/contactus.htm

(0)3 9478 3310


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

kayakone said:


> Geoffw said:
> 
> 
> > I can only say I compared the kokotat and lovig. I got the lovig pants because they were cheaper and seemed to be the same. Im very happy with the fit, comfort and dryness.
> ...


Squidly has the Kokatat pants with waterproof zipper too....very useful!.....ive seen them and wa very impressed.....
Fsck has the lovigs I think and they look similar....but im not sure on the custom zipper option.....

I ordered the Kokatat pants last week....XXL is not in stock with zipper so have to wait 3-4 weeks...so worst case scenario is in 3 weeks paddlesports will have all sizes in stock from the US with custom zippers as they are always being asked for zippers .....


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

I love my Sharkskins as they are amazingly comfortable and warm.
The downside is they don't have an integrated boot/sock. I wear gumboots so my feet don't get wet :lol: 
Also, there is no dikzip ;-) 
Probably will look at dry pants real soon I think :? 
I hate getting wet here in middle of winter (Hobart) :twisted:


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok, how much $$$ are we looking at here please ?


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

From memory the lovig were 187 but im sure the price is online as thats how I ordered them.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Ummmmhang on ill check

$227 plus gst including added Waterproof zipper for you know what...kokatat tempest 3L Hydrolis pants with socks...(spelling is crap)...


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ordered some lovig dry pants this week, after reading some good reviews on here. Hopefully they do the job!


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

So what's the general idea... Dry pants win over sharksins ? I'm in Brisbane.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

antsrealm said:


> So what's the general idea... Dry pants win over sharksins ? I'm in Brisbane.


If you don't mind getting wet then the Sharkskins are a cheaper option.
Brisbane doesn't relly get cold like Hobart :lol: 
I own Sharkskins but am going to buy some dryskins as I hate getting wet in winter.
The Sharkskins are very well made and extremely comfortable.
They have a high waistline which even higher at the back, so they don't fall down while paddling which is great.
I think you can get them for about $160 :?


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah I'm half tempted on the Shark skins as one I can swim with them if I choose to and if they do get wet or I get water higher then my waist it wont get inside and ruin the effect for the rest of the day. Plus it's not something I really need to worry about loosing the water proofing on like I would with the others. Hmm decisions. Heading out this Sunday with the usual summer gear so we'll see how cold it is and decide from there.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

,


----------



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

where did you buy the lovigs from?


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Daveyak said:


> Have a look at some of the gear stocked by https://www.expeditionkayaks.com/store/
> 
> I just bought a pair of Peak UK Neoskin Pants from them & have worn them a couple of times on the Evo, very comfortable & great value. I wear a pair of neoprene socks with 'em, I get a bit of water in the socks but feet aren't cold.


Hmmm, they seem better priced then the shark skins that's for sure. Curious to see how they preform over a few more trips. I feel like they would be adequate for brissie temps and kind of multi-use if I wanted to go for a swim. I just hate buying things twice


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

shaddy said:


> where did you buy the lovigs from?


You can get the Lovigs from Scott Lovig Hobie in Mornington (Melbourne) and online:
http://slhobie.com.au/gear/apparel/556-lovig-kayak-fishing-dry-pants

They are very similar to the Kokotats (which I have) but the black would look a bit better than the grey of the kokotats.

I've previously used probe neofleece paddle pants (like sharkskins). They will keep you warm but with no socks you will need either long close fitting waterproof boots (gumboots not as safe for rentry imho) or waterproof socks. The socks or boots can often cost the difference in price to the Lovigs/Kokotats. I gave up using the paddle pants becuase I would be wet/smelly after each session and eneded up with cold legs and feet anyway. Now I wear tracksuit pants to launch, put the kokotats on over the top with water shoes. Wade into the water up to waste deep staying warm and dry, fish, then take off the kokotats leaving just the tracksuit pants on. I regularly fish before going into work and not having to shower between fishing and the office is a major plus for the kokotats/Lovigs. I've also swum in them and unlike a wetsuit etc, they let hardly any water in and allow free movement. Just remember to do the velcro up tight against your skin.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

I have been wearing the kokotat pants for a few years now and luv them ,underneath I wear sharkskin socks and top with probe pants and a light weight water proof jacket ,its very rare for me to feel cold


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah sounds like the Lovigs / Kokotats are damn good. I think I'll order the Lovigs as they look better to me and get equally good reviews. Thanks everyone


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Remember to wear a good jacket so it sheds the water. I had been using a lightweight one which rode up on the back of the seat, so my back got damp when anchored with by back to the waves in choppy conditions. This eventually seeped down the back of the pants, and once in there doesn't dry out.


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

antsrealm said:


> any one else got the lovigs and liking them ?


Liking them - i love em. But have never tried anything else. i was tempted by the kokies because of the zip. I'm thinking of wearing nappies instead (it's seriously crossed my mind), i won't go into my awkward pee position since it's a bit off topic 

Now, the lovigs are comfy, dry, i haven't been cold nor hot in them. I grabbed a pair of shoes one size larger and put them on over the booties. They've only seen three outings so far and are holding up well. They come with a little pocket which great for holding soft plastics and the likes.

I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

> Remember to wear a good jacket so it sheds the water. I had been using a lightweight one which rode up on the back of the seat, so my back got damp when anchored with by back to the waves in choppy conditions. This eventually seeped down the back of the pants, and once in there doesn't dry out.


Yeah, the seat of my Hobie is just below the waterline and that can get soaked up my jumper then down the small of my back. Now I fold the bottom of my jumper so the neoprene waistband of my sprayjacket overlaps the kokatat waistband and I get much less dampness in the top of my trackies. If your kayak has a constantly wet seat (both Revos, Adventure for instance) you can expect to get a bit of dampness just around the back waist of your pants over a long trip. I'll never go back to wetsuit + spraypants though. If your seat drains well your undies will stay as dry as you can normally keep them on land.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeah I'm going to order the lovigs this morning.


----------

